# Patient dropped the race card



## Lifeguard326

I just had a patient that wanted to go to the local ER,  not a problem, let's go!  As she was getting in the ambulance her friend tries to get in, we explain that we don't transport passengers, a which point the patient say fine I don't want to go.  I explain again, same result. As I ask her to sign a refusal she says I wouldn't let her friend go because "I'm black".  

Ever have this happen to you?

Back story, Pt couldn't  give a straight answer about what was wrong.  
I have 29 years as a EMT the last 11 as a paramedic, with the last 6 working inner-city.


----------



## JPINFV

Driving down the freeway back to base and I pass a 2 car accident with the rear car on it's side. Pull over, back the ambulance up the shoulder to get on scene. Everyone's self extricated. 2 black guys in the front car say their fine. White couple from the rear car (again, whcih rolled onto it's side) say they're fine. Because the car is, well, on it's side, I run through the back/neck/head pain questions, all of which was denyed. Of course now the black couple thinks that we're asking just because they other couple is white. 

Thankfully, about this time the local fire department rolls up (which is the 911 paramedic provider). We inform them that no one had any complants and asked if they needed us to do anything. They said no, so we took off.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R.

Never happened to me yet, but similar things. I honestly believe some people just plot to make our jobs that much more of an aggravation. I dont see it happening to me though because we can take one extra person such as BF,GF, mom dad freind etc in the front passengers seat.


----------



## ghettocowboy

Its february


----------



## WolfmanHarris

When you filter everything in the world through the context of a wrong, real or perceived there is probably no other way one could react. This doesn't reflect on you as a provider, or how you responded, it reflects on the person.

For example, while I was doing campus first aid we had someone on the team who was a real :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. Always trying to stir up crap, questioning every direction the team went in, calling for resignations and generally being difficult wherever possible. Him and I got into it one time and I told him off. He responded, "This is because I'm gay isn't it?!" I laughed, "Two of my closest friends are gay. My mom's business partner is gay. A few of her staff also queer. One of my colleagues on the board is gay. Oh ya and my Aunt and her wife are both lesbians. But ya, I can't stand you because you're gay. It's because you're an A-hole. Nothing more, nothing less."


----------



## Lifeguard326

I did think about telling her that the Fire Chief ia African-Americam but quickly decided it wasn't worth getting into with her.


----------



## adamjh3

Naw, my partner's half black half hispanic.


----------



## Veneficus

Lifeguard326 said:


> I just had a patient that wanted to go to the local ER,  not a problem, let's go!  As she was getting in the ambulance her friend tries to get in, we explain that we don't transport passengers, a which point the patient say fine I don't want to go.  I explain again, same result. As I ask her to sign a refusal she says I wouldn't let her friend go because "I'm black".
> 
> Ever have this happen to you?
> 
> Back story, Pt couldn't  give a straight answer about what was wrong.
> I have 29 years as a EMT the last 11 as a paramedic, with the last 6 working inner-city.



I have worked in a handful of places where there are always racial tensions.

I don't really find a problem with transporting friends and family. As long as everyone has a seat and is belted in, what does it really matter if I take 1 person or 5?

Even when they just want a ride across town because the liquor store or drug dealer is close to the hospital, it really doesn't change anything.


----------



## TransportJockey

Veneficus said:


> I have worked in a handful of places where there are always racial tensions.
> 
> I don't really find a problem with transporting friends and family. As long as everyone has a seat and is belted in, what does it really matter if I take 1 person or 5?
> 
> Even when they just want a ride across town because the liquor store or drug dealer is close to the hospital, it really doesn't change anything.



It does when you have policies that state very clearly the only time you can take a passenger is when it's a minor child (which I know mine do, and it sounds like something similar might be the OPs).


----------



## 46Young

Lifeguard326 said:


> I just had a patient that wanted to go to the local ER,  not a problem, let's go!  As she was getting in the ambulance her friend tries to get in, we explain that we don't transport passengers, a which point the patient say fine I don't want to go.  I explain again, same result. As I ask her to sign a refusal she says I wouldn't let her friend go because "I'm black".
> 
> Ever have this happen to you?
> 
> Back story, Pt couldn't  give a straight answer about what was wrong.
> I have 29 years as a EMT the last 11 as a paramedic, with the last 6 working inner-city.



I would have responded: No, it's not. If your friend were to have a medical complaint, we would be happy to transport them as well, or request a second ambulance should their condition require it.


----------



## JPINFV

jtpaintball70 said:


> It does when you have policies that state very clearly the only time you can take a passenger is when it's a minor child (which I know mine do, and it sounds like something similar might be the OPs).



As with plenty of policies, that's an incredibly stupid policy. Imagine if the hospital didn't allow visitors? Even at the hospitals with policies (which are never a blanket ban), there's always some discretion at the staff level.


----------



## 46Young

JPINFV said:


> As with plenty of policies, that's an incredibly stupid policy. Imagine if the hospital didn't allow visitors? Even at the hospitals with policies (which are never a blanket ban), there's always some discretion at the staff level.



Not stupid at all when you think about it - limiting the number of passengers limits liability if the ambulance gets in an accident. Only one lawsuit instead of two or three. Our policy is one passenger only, and they must ride in the front, unless the pt is a minor and they're the parent, or they're functioning as a translator. If you have several children, we'll work something out. Maybe the engine crew or EMS supervisor will stay with the kids while a family member gets to the house. Maybe the police or the EMS supervisor will drive the children to the hospital if no other option is available.


----------



## JPINFV

What's stopping the police or EMS supervisor from getting into an accident?

Do you transport everyone with lights and sirens? 

Are your drivers so bad that this is a serious concern about only them crashing?


----------



## TransportJockey

JPINFV said:


> What's stopping the police or EMS supervisor from getting into an accident?
> 
> Do you transport everyone with lights and sirens?
> 
> Are your drivers so bad that this is a serious concern about only them crashing?



Ours is because of a city blanket policy about passengers in city vehicles. We've been trying to get any kind of exemption, but so far only PD vehicles are exempt from that rule.


----------



## medic417

How stupid to call someones policy stupid when one does not agree with it. 

There are many good reasons to not allow people to ride.  All services in my area have a no rider policy.  As others mentioned insurance and potential law suits does play a part.  Also if things go bad with patient you now have a person potentially interfering with care.  We are not a hospital and do not have space like a hospital does for visitors.  At the hospital you ask family and friends to leave the room while providing some types of care, where can they go when you are going down the highway?  

Think before you post.


----------



## JPINFV

If things go bad, the family isn't necessarily going to be sent to the waiting room. 

Just because a procedure is being done in the hospital doesn't mean the family is going out to the waiting room.

Do you honestly expect every single patient in the ambulance to always crash during transport?

When providing care on scene in a house, do you always ask everyone in the house to leave the room? 

Why is it a zero tolerance policy instead of a provider discretion policy?

...and yes, a "OMG, LAWSUITS" policy is almost always stupid. People don't sue providers they like, and zero tolerance policies tends to make people not like organizations. 

Zero tolerance policies is why the TSA is banning 3 inch pieces of resin.  After all, it's policy.


----------



## WolfmanHarris

medic417 said:


> Also if things go bad with patient you now have a person potentially interfering with care.  We are not a hospital and do not have space like a hospital does for visitors.  At the hospital you ask family and friends to leave the room while providing some types of care, where can they go when you are going down the highway?
> 
> Think before you post.



Consider that the worst case scenario for is cardiac arrest, and some studies have shown that family comes to terms better with the situation and negative outcomes when they can see the process and efforts being made for their loved one. There is certainly lots of debate in this area, but often my feeling is that we exclude family more for our own benefit then for anyone else's.

Some abstracts via PubMed
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20882800

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20809692

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20712669

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20234233

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19891073

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19734795


----------



## medic417

WolfmanHarris said:


> Consider that the worst case scenario for is cardiac arrest, and some studies have shown that family comes to terms better with the situation and negative outcomes when they can see the process and efforts being made for their loved one. There is certainly lots of debate in this area, but often my feeling is that we exclude family more for our own benefit then for anyone else's.



I agree include family in the code.  I often ask questions and explain things to family, but this is on scene as I do not transport codes unless they ROSC.  
Again in the ambulance you do not have proper and safe space for family to be there.  Why add a distraction for the Paramedic working on the patient or the emt that is driving?


----------



## 46Young

JPINFV said:


> If things go bad, the family isn't necessarily going to be sent to the waiting room.
> 
> Just because a procedure is being done in the hospital doesn't mean the family is going out to the waiting room.
> 
> Do you honestly expect every single patient in the ambulance to always crash during transport?
> 
> When providing care on scene in a house, do you always ask everyone in the house to leave the room?
> 
> Why is it a zero tolerance policy instead of a provider discretion policy?
> 
> ...and yes, a "OMG, LAWSUITS" policy is almost always stupid. People don't sue providers they like, and zero tolerance policies tends to make people not like organizations.
> 
> Zero tolerance policies is why the TSA is banning 3 inch pieces of resin.  After all, it's policy.



We usually move the pt to the ambulance after an initial assessment, vitals, and ECG, unless they're in extremis. This is to provide a calm, organized environment, where we're in control, away from the family, who can disrupt pt care. We typically have a provider steer family away from the pt in arrest and into another room, and talk with them. 

It's extremely rare that we need to txp multiple children to the ED. Ususlly we have PD, the supervisor, or the engine company watch them. There's plenty of opportunity to get into an accident without running L/S. And no, I don't expect every ambulance to crash, but if the policy saves even one lawsuit, it's worth it. The back of the ambulance isn't a particularly safe place to be in the case of an MVA. Denying the request for extra passengers doesn't negatively affect pt care. The cost of the suit can increase our insurance rates, as well as cost the county money. That can affect our operating budget. Like 417 said, that passenger can disrupt pt care should things go badly. There's no benefit to having them there, but there are several negatives.

It is our discretion, and I do make allowances on occasion, but we're under no obligation whatsoever to txp anyone but the pt (and parent of the minor).


----------



## Aidey

medic417 said:


> I agree include family in the code.  I often ask questions and explain things to family, but this is on scene as I do not transport codes unless they ROSC.
> Again in the ambulance you do not have proper and safe space for family to be there.  Why add a distraction for the Paramedic working on the patient or the emt that is driving?



I am the same way. If someone has ROSC on scene there are generally going to be 3 people in the back during transport, myself and two FD guys. There is simply not room for a 4th, especially when we're trying to get into the supplies, and I'm the only one who knows where everything is. 

One of my co-workers also had a situation where a passenger grabbed the steering wheel while they were driving code. It didn't cause an accident, but it was only becuase of pure luck.


----------



## Aidey

Oh, and on topic, having a consistent policy, no matter what it is, can help defend an employee against a complaint of discrimination.


----------



## slb862

how did we go from "Patient dropped the race card " to "whether or not your service allows family or friends to ride in the ambulance"?  Obviously this poster had something to talk about.  The poster wanted to hear others experiences and how they handled a situation of this nature.

A situation of this nature can be frustrating and disheartening.  How you handle it is what counts.  Honesty, dignity, and knowing you did what you can to help this pt. was the right and correct thing to do (or protocol).

My experience (not the only one) I had a child, that had been hit by a car, during the night, (the child and his friend had just shoplifted from a gas station), My crew of 2 ambulance, with 2 medics on board each, had this child, c-spined, long back boarded, 2 lines started, intubated and BVM, heart moniter applied, CPR in progress and to the hospital in 12 minutes.   Upon arrival to the Level 2 trauma center, the pt. was xrayed immediately.  To our dismay this child's cervical spine was displaced at C-1 and C-2, with the spinal column severed. The code was called. A rather large family gathering began to accumulate in the area of the hospital waiting room.   Next thing we know the family pulled the race card.  "If this kid was (of a different race) you would have ran the code longer"....  There were threats of guns, hurting people, and  lawsuits.  Nothing came of this, luckily.  And I don't wish this on anyone.  
But, I would like to say that my partners and myself were confident and followed our protocol, without hesitation.  Believe in yourself and don't second guess calls.  If a mistake was made learn from it, don't shy away.


----------



## Veneficus

medic417 said:


> Also if things go bad with patient you now have a person potentially interfering with care.  We are not a hospital and do not have space like a hospital does for visitors.  At the hospital you ask family and friends to leave the room while providing some types of care, where can they go when you are going down the highway?



In many years, many riders, and more than a few things not going well, I have never had rider interfere.

I have also seen that when friends/relatives are part of the resuscitation process, both in and out of the hospital, it has a positive effect on the family. Perhaps I am just comfortable enough in my own skin to have somebody watching?

As for driving, well... That is a matter not easily solved.


----------



## DrParasite

Aidey said:


> Oh, and on topic, having a consistent policy, no matter what it is, can help defend an employee against a complaint of discrimination.


Bingo!!!! in one case, the employee can be viewed as making a decision based on race.  if their is a policy, then the agency (and supervisor/management) have decided how to handle the situation, so the race card is completely taken out of the equation.

also keep in mind, even if there is no racial discrimination intended, just the accusation can cause negative PR and be detrimental to modern politics and careers.


----------



## PotashRLS

DrParasite said:


> Bingo!!!! in one case, the employee can be viewed as making a decision based on race.  if their is a policy, then the agency (and supervisor/management) have decided how to handle the situation, so the race card is completely taken out of the equation.
> 
> also keep in mind, even if there is no racial discrimination intended, just the accusation can cause negative PR and be detrimental to modern politics and careers.



This is spot on.  

Unfortunately, pulling the race card has become more of the norm lately and somewhat of an accepted excuse depending where you are from.  It is like a socially acceptable "cry wolf" to some extent.  When it legitimately happens, all recourse should be taken, but throwing it out there in frustration draws a lot of attention and hurts a lot of people.  I personally have not been acused and I feel for you.  You know you did what you were supposed to do and ultimately get a sharp stick in the eye for doing it.  Thats too bad!


----------



## Lifeguard326

Thanks PotashRLS,  and to everyone else.  Though we all don't agree on this topic, it is obvious that we all care about what we do and that it is never easy.


----------



## mycrofft

*The title made me think it was about a horse track.*

I had the race card used all the time. Being a white guy wearing scrubs in a jail setting didn't help much. In my book, a refusal is a refusal, if they don't want to sign time three in five minutes, I'm done feeding their diseased egoes and get it co-signed by a coworker and split.
With modern technology, I'd equip my ambulances with cameras and audio to record  such instances, as well as others. "For training and other purposes, this ambulance ride is being recorded". Patient doesn't like it, they can get out; if they are that badly hurt, they won't care. Lock the cameras so only senior admin can access them and get the media.


----------



## tao

46Young said:


> I would have responded: No, it's not. If your friend were to have a medical complaint, we would be happy to transport them as well, or request a second ambulance should their condition require it.



This.  

You don't need to justify your moral integrity to this stranger.  Give a short, firm answer and go from there.

People will drop any "card" they have if they feel their personal sense of justice has been violated.


----------



## Veneficus

mycrofft said:


> I had the race card used all the time. Being a white guy wearing scrubs in a jail setting didn't help much. In my book, a refusal is a refusal, if they don't want to sign time three in five minutes, I'm done feeding their diseased egoes and get it co-signed by a coworker and split.
> With modern technology, I'd equip my ambulances with cameras and audio to record  such instances, as well as others. "For training and other purposes, this ambulance ride is being recorded". Patient doesn't like it, they can get out; if they are that badly hurt, they won't care. Lock the cameras so only senior admin can access them and get the media.



Did you wear the safety orange scrubs?


----------



## AtlantaEMT

I had a black partner who was accused of being racist from a black patient.  Weird thing was, that the patient was cool with me.


----------



## hatsuo

It is sad how now a days people (mankind) still pull out the "your black, Im white, hes yellow, your blue" card. Especially to EMS when the medics have taken a stand and oath to help those in need, they still share their idiotic verbal comments. It's just really frustrating that there are human beings like that still out there.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

"You know when it comes to racism, people say: 'I don't care if they're  black, white, purple, or green.' Uh, hold on now, purple people?!? You  gotta draw the line somewhere! To heck with purple people! Unless  they're suffocating, then help 'em." -- Mitch Hedburg


----------



## Anjel

lightsandsirens5 said:


> "You know when it comes to racism, people say: 'I don't care if they're  black, white, purple, or green.' Uh, hold on now, purple people?!? You  gotta draw the line somewhere! To heck with purple people! Unless  they're suffocating, then help 'em." -- Mitch Hedburg



hahahaha it never gets old


----------



## Hellsbells

> ...or your blue



Smurfs?


----------



## Bullets

dispathed to a Sick Person at one of our finest government funded apartment complexes. Its three 5 story buildings surrounding a courtyard. During the summer, the locals tend to hang out on the balconies and yell at each other, drink, and do other illicit activities.

Get there, patient is sitting outside on the bench by her apartment. flu like symptoms, vitals normal, nothing remarkable, so we explain the various pt movement devices for getting to the ambulance. she decided to walk and some of the finer residents take offense with this say that we dont make the white people walk, generally get hollered at


----------



## BlueAngel2955

In my long EMS career (I'm now retired) I had the race card pulled many times.  The worst incident involved a double shooting in the middle of a street in a minority neighborhood.  

My unit was first on scene; two victims, 1st was DOS, trauma incompatible (took two to the head).  We started care on the second as the second rig arrived and took over care.  They scooped and pooped and in the midst of about 15-20 uniformed police the bystanders started advancing on us and calling us racists for "not helping that boy..."  Threats were made, our rig was blocked off by some people and someone said very clearly, "Well let me go get MY gun and even this up..."  Police finally got things under control and we got out of there safe but for a minute or two it was white-knuckle dirty underwear time... 

There were others; usually due to perceived quality of care, some due to perceived socioeconomic status, etc., but this one was the worst for me.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH

JPINFV said:


> As with plenty of policies, that's an incredibly stupid policy. Imagine if the hospital didn't allow visitors? Even at the hospitals with policies (which are never a blanket ban), there's always some discretion at the staff level.



I can agree with the policy as written.  It's one more liability you don't want to deal with.  Our policy is the in-charge has discretion as to whether someone can ride withe the driver seconding but in reality, if anyone doesn't want the rider the rider won't get a seat.



BlueAngel2955 said:


> In my long EMS career (I'm now retired) I had the race card pulled many times.  The worst incident involved a double shooting in the middle of a street in a minority neighborhood.
> 
> My unit was first on scene; two victims, 1st was DOS, trauma incompatible (took two to the head).  We started care on the second as the second rig arrived and took over care.  They scooped and pooped and in the midst of about 15-20 uniformed police the bystanders started advancing on us and calling us racists for "not helping that boy..."  Threats were made, our rig was blocked off by some people and someone said very clearly, "Well let me go get MY gun and even this up..."  Police finally got things under control and we got out of there safe but for a minute or two it was white-knuckle dirty underwear time...
> 
> There were others; usually due to perceived quality of care, some due to perceived socioeconomic status, etc., but this one was the worst for me.



If the race card every gets pulled on me, I don't argue with them.  I tell them they can believe what they want to believe, but I think that the patient needs to go to the hospital.  If they want to sign a refusal, they can do so.  Just like we don't call in other personnel for gender preferences, we won't call in other personnel for race preferences.  IF you need to go that badly, then this won't bother you.  But if you call 911, you get who you get.  And if the scene is that unstable, the patient gets immediately loaded and we high tail it out of there and stop on the side of the road if more hands are needed in the back.  If we don't have time to get the patient, then we pile in and get out of there.  And yes, we do have a policy in place that if we feel unsafe, the medic starts moving regardless of who is trying to block us in.  They tend to move out of your way when the big lumbering truck comes toward them and is blaring it's airhorn, sirens, and rumbler.


----------



## kermit

*Oh no, The man who is here to save me is BLACK!*

I work with two medics as a general rule. I work 2 ,24's and off 72 and the first 24 I have a white male medic and for my second 24 I have a veteran black male medic. "veteran in both aspects of the word"  prior service and also over 20 years as a medic, military and civilian. However I probably live in the most raciest little town in Arkansas which has almost zero black residence. I LOVE responding with my black partner to calls where the PT thinks they are dieing but cant stand the thought of a black person touching them. PRICELESS!  front row seat to someone having to swallow a huge lump of racism. The look on their face is worth waking up at 3 am to go on the call. The cool thing is my partner get as big of a kick out of it as I do. We laugh and do the "oh no its a black man hi five" I LOVE THIS JOB!


----------



## jediwill

kermit said:


> i work with two medics as a general rule. I work 2 ,24's and off 72 and the first 24 i have a white male medic and for my second 24 i have a veteran black male medic. "veteran in both aspects of the word"  prior service and also over 20 years as a medic, military and civilian. However i probably live in the most raciest little town in arkansas which has almost zero black residence. I love responding with my black partner to calls where the pt thinks they are dieing but cant stand the thought of a black person touching them. Priceless!  Front row seat to someone having to swallow a huge lump of racism. The look on their face is worth waking up at 3 am to go on the call. The cool thing is my partner get as big of a kick out of it as i do. We laugh and do the "oh no its a black man hi five" i love this job!



lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## jediwill

While I haven't been on any "race card"calls seeing I just passed NREMT... I did work Rent To Own and Payday n Title loans in a past life.I was the only white guy and most of my customers were AA....which didnt bother me except when I would have to go collect my money or stuff from some of the area drug dealers...and even they got used to me pretty quickly because I was always respectful to all my customers but I was firm in what I had to do...I'd ask about their families...let em know I was prayin for em if things were bad...just generally tried to be as much as a friend as I could.


----------



## Pneumothorax

Lifeguard326 said:


> I just had a patient that wanted to go to the local ER,  not a problem, let's go!  As she was getting in the ambulance her friend tries to get in, we explain that we don't transport passengers, a which point the patient say fine I don't want to go.  I explain again, same result. As I ask her to sign a refusal she says I wouldn't let her friend go because "I'm black".
> 
> Ever have this happen to you?
> 
> Back story, Pt couldn't  give a straight answer about what was wrong.
> I have 29 years as a EMT the last 11 as a paramedic, with the last 6 working inner-city.



what was her chief complaint? 

And the race card---really? That's so lame.


----------



## myfuturegoals

hatsuo said:


> It is sad how now a days people (mankind) still pull out the "your black, Im white, hes yellow, your blue" card. Especially to EMS when the medics have taken a stand and oath to help those in need, they still share their idiotic verbal comments. It's just really frustrating that there are human beings like that still out there.



Yeah it is sad but i have to admit that at times i drop the race card just out of comedy. It just makes me feel better to know that i can laugh about it rather than get angry. But still i feel hurt when it is used as a serious racial experience.


----------



## myfuturegoals

Wow dude that is ridiculous on her part. I throw race cards out from time to time but not for situations like these.


----------



## Martyn

Got called to my first pediatric as a student (2 month old boy breathing difficulties) and when we get there fire is already on scene dealing with the baby and a large crowd of black brethren around them. F/F carries baby into the rig while the medic and I are prepping IV's, suction, breathing apparatus etc. Outcome of call is baby is transported to hospital and all ends up OK. Outside hospital the EMT (white female) is telling us what happened outside the truck whilst we were dealing with baby before we got underway. Apparently one of the neighbors got REALLY nasty making comments about why did it take us so long to get on scene, was it because they are black? Fire station is half the distance from the scene that the ambulance station is, derrh!!!


----------



## sirengirl

Martyn said:


> Outside hospital the EMT (white female) is telling us what happened outside the truck whilst we were dealing with baby before we got underway. Apparently one of the neighbors got REALLY nasty making comments about why did it take us so long to get on scene, was it because they are black?




"911 what is your emergency?"
"My baby! He's not breathing!!"
"Okay ma'am, I'm sending you a fire truck and an ambulance. Now I need you to stay calm and answer some questions for me. How old is your baby?"
"He's 2 months old."
"Does he have any lung defects?"
"No. Oh, help my baby!"
"They're on their way, ma'am. Did he choke?"
"I don't think so."
"Alright ma'am, stay on the phone with me. Oh, by the way, are you black?"

Yeah cause THAT'S how it goes down. <_< Ignorant twits.


----------



## mycrofft

*Watch some documentaries about Katrina.*

You can subsitutue the words "poor" or "green" or whatever for "Blank", but the reasoning of many of the people they interview runs as follows: I didn't evacuate because I didn't trust the government, they didn't evacuate me because I'm (Blank), do you think they'd have taken as long as they did to come get me if I were (not-Blank), my (relative) is dead and lying on the ground around the corner, do you think they'd let that happen if I were (not-Blank)?


----------



## shfd739

I can't stand the race card or any "cards" when people drop them. I spent the first 6 years of my paramedic career in an area of south Mississippi that is mostly poor and largely black. Only a few times did a card get dropped by a patient, bystanders, or family. My response when it was pulled was usually along the lines of "I dislike everybody so don't feel special". That got them to be quiet long enough to politely explain that I was there to help, I would do everything I could to help and I didn't appreciate being accused of the contrary. We treated everyone with respect And got the same in return. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## DrDarknuss

If someone is going to say something like that, you have to realize that they are not operating on the same wavelength as you. 

I almost look at it as trying to rationalize with someone hallucinating. You just re-emphasize that it is policy and don't give it anymore attention. The worst thing to do is try and engage them in conversation my telling them things like your fire chief is black.


----------



## Cup of Joe

DrDarknuss said:


> If someone is going to say something like that, you have to realize that they are not operating on the same wavelength as you.
> 
> I almost look at it as trying to rationalize with someone hallucinating. You just re-emphasize that it is policy and don't give it anymore attention. The worst thing to do is try and engage them in conversation my telling them things like your fire chief is black.



Just say something like, "No, its policy."  If they still don't like it, they can track down the agency and complain.  Most people won't go through that much trouble to file a formal complaint.


----------



## firecoins

You won't help be because I am Jack of Spades!


----------



## firecoins

I have seen a family of a recently deceased morbidly obese patient demand the white doctor because they thought the black doctor was sent to deal with them.


----------

